# New chocolate betta



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Honest critique on him please 








































Hope you like!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

He is very different. But a cool different 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

He is lovely. I don't know about the chocolate part, I thought that would be a brown fish. I would maybe guess he could be a mustard copper marble. I think I have seen fish listed as that on AB. Although I am no colour expert.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's my opinion... HAND HIM OVER TO ME !


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not a Chocolate (Black/Blue body with yellow/orange fins) but looks more like a Copper Orange Dragon marble.

Can't really critique his form if that's what your asking, without a flare picture of his whole body. He looks like a Veiltail with the way it droops but again, can't critique without a flare picture. His form doesn't look terrible but can't tell about the fins.

Not a Mustard, a Mustard Gas needs to have a blue body, yellow fins and a black outlining band around all of the fins.


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

I looked it up and it said a chocolate betta was green to brown body with yellow or orange fins... and her is definitely a HM, he just doesn't flare that often and when he does, I never have a camera around... LOL
Do you guys think aqua bid is trust-able and the shipment of them is fine?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He doesn't have a green or a brown body. He is a Copper Dragon with orange fins.

You got him from AquaBid? He is nice, just can't judge without a flaring picture is all.

Here is a chocolate Betta


----------



## bettatalkletstalkaboutit (Jul 3, 2014)

Beautiful! Black and white body and orange tail. Gorgeous


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

He's awesome! I like him a lot!


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

My Gilly was a chocolate betta - loved him  Your guy is so pretty though, I'm a little jealous!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Looks like orange copper marble dragon, looks vt or vt cross at least. Very nice colours :-D


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

He is a 100% HM... I know his anal fin looks rally droopy but thats just the way he is


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

I have attached a pic o him flaring so you can see that he is a HM


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ooh I remember seeing him on trademe. Good score!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

trilobite said:


> Ooh I remember seeing him on trademe. Good score!


Do you breed or sell bettas?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I used to, my last spawn was fancy dragon hmpk which wold have been a perfect match for your guy colourwise. But Ive just moved to Australia so have nothing at the moment :-( But I cant wait to start breeding again
If youve got facebook you should join the nz siamese fighter group. Theres lots of breeders and people on their selling and shwing off their fish


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

He is so pretty and unique! I see that he made a bubble nest which means he is very happy!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree - Orange copper not chocolate.


----------



## IcyFin (Jan 26, 2014)

He is very handsome!!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> He is so pretty and unique! I see that he made a bubble nest which means he is very happy!


He was building it because he could see the female in a seperate tank... (he was in the breeding tank and now I have lots of fry  )


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

He is stunning, I love him! What is his name??


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

He doesn't really have one... Any suggestions?


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

Quite a difference in color in the first pics and the photo of him flaring. Is that just the camera, or has he changed color in the few days with your care? Quite stunning!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

its just the camera...


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

His colouring reminds me of tea or coffee - perhaps latte, earl, mocha, something like that??


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

sheridan said:


> His colouring reminds me of tea or coffee - perhaps latte, earl, mocha, something like that??


I like those! Mocha is great, yum.

Or, Chino, as in Cappachino?

Still like Sheridan's ideas better, lol.


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

I have decided to name him Apollo because if you look at his flared tail sideways it looks like a sun set or sun rise... Hope you guys likey


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

That's very nice


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

Great choice!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

My copper's name is Apollo too!  Good choice!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

KFoster said:


> My copper's name is Apollo too!  Good choice!


Er Me Gerd! Our fish have so much in common


----------



## Tigger1027 (Jul 9, 2014)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Tigger1027 said:


> He's gorgeous!


Thanks ;-)


----------

